# New Boots



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

The best thing to do is go into your local shop and start trying on every boot that you can. I would get hung up on the features of the boot, just the fit and flex. Every feature out there is pretty much personal preference. Some people like BOA, some don't, etc.

Here are few suggestions of boots stiffer than your old Dialogues (and stuff that sells very well):
K2 Maysis
K2 T1
Ride Insano
Vans Aura
Burton Awol (about the same flex)


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I got a pair of (very stiff) Burton Driver X.....really good boots so far. (9 days this season)


----------



## terpgrad07 (Jan 20, 2011)

jgsqueak said:


> The best thing to do is go into your local shop and start trying on every boot that you can. I would get hung up on the features of the boot, just the fit and flex. Every feature out there is pretty much personal preference. Some people like BOA, some don't, etc.
> 
> Here are few suggestions of boots stiffer than your old Dialogues (and stuff that sells very well):
> K2 Maysis
> ...


Among those suggestions the Burton Awol's are the most affordable ($170). I've been on a snowboard twice in my life (once last year and once this year) and the rental boots felt ok, no major complaints. Would anyone recommend these AWOL's for a beginning all-mountainer ? Or do I not even need to spend that much and can get away with using something even more affordable that is meant for those less experienced .....

I have spent most of my time on the green trails, but was able to hit up a few blue ones before it got dark outside on both trips. My buddy's gf hurt her wrist so we had to leave early, otherwise I did see myself challenging some more of the blue's. It was mad crowded each trip too so I would say I was limited to about 9 runs each time.

To sum up, I like the AWOL's but price is a factor........what is the best bang for my benj ??


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

terpgrad07 said:


> To sum up, I like the AWOL's but price is a factor........what is the best bang for my benj ??


The boot that fits your foot best (width, height, flex, calf area, etc.) is the best bang for your buck. Features of a boot are only worthwhile if the boot actually fits your foot. If you don't care about fit, buy the cheapest thing you can find and be done with it.


----------



## terpgrad07 (Jan 20, 2011)

I noticed you mentioned width, height, flex, calf area.......what are other criteria I should check off before making a decision about fit? I'm really new at this so any advice is appreciated.


----------



## 2ndBackwall (Jan 9, 2011)

I just purchased some Northwave Decade SL boots.

They are an excellent, stiff boot. Fit very well, and I have size 13 feet, and very large cankles.

Very nice boot.. Comparable to the Burton Imperial, which I also tried. The Northwave's are wider, more comfortable, a better speed lacing system, and cheaper. 

How much are you willing to spend?


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

I bought a pair of Ride Crew boot (last year's model) for 40% off at my local shop earlier this year. I have always had difficulty with pressure points creating numbness in my feet, so my old boots were either always too tight or too loose because of the lacing. I found that dual zone Boa system in the Crew was a better choice for me. So far they have been great.

I believe the new Ride Insano is essentially this year's Crew.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

To JGSqueak's point, boots are the most important purchase you will make, so be sure that the boots are right for your feet. The hottest brand or coolest color won't mean a thing if you're in the lodge massaging your dogs all day. 

I went the other way when I first picked up snowboarding...looked for great board and binding technology, but never cared much about my boots. Consequently, I paid dearly for it over the years in the form of shortened days and horrible pain following a day on the slopes.


----------

